# Eating different meat organs?



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is very new to me. Is it really beneficial to try eating other meat organs besides the ones we all normally eat?  If so - where do you start? I mean how do you know what to buy? How do you know what to do with it?  Any input would be appreciated. I'll look around in the forum too. Thanks


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you mean by organ meat? Liver, kidney, chicken gizzards, tripe? I consider heart and tongue to be more "muscle" than organ, both of which I adore. I will eat chicken liver (I love chicken liver pate), but never eat kidney (hate it), gizzards, or tripe.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so new at it, I'm not sure. I just read sometimes that it would benefit us for nutrition reasons to eat other parts. I'm probably talking more on the lines of organ meats.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 18, 2012)

Tongue and heart are low in fat and really good. Beef heart makes a good satay and the tongue can be smoked or simmered in some broth with veggies. A little mustard is good on the cooked tongue.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 18, 2012)

There are many organ meats I enjoy. I have no doubt that some of them are less healthful than others. I have no hard nutritional information. Some examples that I enjoy are:
Steak and kidney pie
Menudo (tripe)
All manner of poultry livers
Pork brains
Oddly, I am not overly fond of pork/beef liver as such (but I do fry up some calf liver with onions from time to time) and I do enjoy items such as scrapple, livermush, braunschweiger, liverwurst, etc.
I have developed a recent fondness for boudin noir (blood sausage) and would like to try Black pudding.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2012)

Organ meats as a category are extremely high in cholesterol.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Organ meats as a category are extremely high in cholesterol.


That figgers.....seems most things I like ain't good for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoot said:


> That figgers.....seems most things I like ain't good for me.



Sad but true.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 18, 2012)

Years back, at a Jewish wedding, I had breaded fried sweetbreads with a gravy sauce that were quite tasty.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Organ meats as a category are extremely high in cholesterol.


 
Funny, I just got a warning from my doctor this past week on just that subject. Asked me to try and limit my intake to once or twice a year. Pure cholesterol. And I love liverwurst and liver. Dang!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

*Traditional Madrid Capital Tapas*

Buon Giorno,

Firstly, there are two traditional Spanish organ meats which are still quite popular today and they are:

* Mollejas : lamb tripe in white wine & with drizzled lemon

* Callos al Madrileños : pork tripe in piquant spicy smoked cayenne tomato sauce 

I have had both, and they are a nice Tapa, Small Dish to be had in late autumn and winter, as they are quite tasty here in Madrid Capital ...

When we head over to Puglia, Italia, where we have our Condo, The Vet and I like to have Venetian style calves liver dredged in herbed flour and sautéed with onions, which is a Venetian classic, and very much enjoyed every so often by our family. 

*** My Venetian Liver recipe is posted in the Meat or Ethnic Recipe Section if interested ...

Ciao, Kind Regards.

Margi Cintrano.


----------

